# Holden Cruze stud pattern question



## Qindoduo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello all,
Dose Holden Cruze have stud pattern for 114.3 ?
I only hear that the 5*105 for petrol and 5*115 for diesel .
I wanna buy a set of wheels(235/45R18) . They are off 2014 Sri Holden Cruze .
but the seller said that the stud pattern is 114.3.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Qindoduo (Feb 22, 2015)

Up up up


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The stud pattern is 5 X 105 and 5 X 115 diesel and I think the 1.6T engined cars have the diesel hubs?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Did a bit of goggling and found this, it should cover what you want.

http://www.csadirect.com.au/pdf/Bulletins/ProductBulletin-53-Motorvatr-forCruze.pdf


----------



## Qindoduo (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, I think so , I never heard that holden cruze has 114.3 stud pattern. Did you ever hear about it ?


----------



## Qindoduo (Feb 22, 2015)

Aussie said:


> The stud pattern is 5 X 105 and 5 X 115 diesel and I think the 1.6T engined cars have the diesel hubs?


Yes, I think so , I never heard that holden cruze has 114.3 stud pattern. Did you ever hear about it ?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Qindoduo said:


> Yes, I think so , I never heard that holden cruze has 114.3 stud pattern. Did you ever hear about it ?


No they don't, at least in Australia and the USA. Europe has a 1.7TD so I don't know what it uses.


----------



## Qindoduo (Feb 22, 2015)

Aussie said:


> No they don't, at least in Australia and the USA. Europe has a 1.7TD so I don't know what it uses.


Ok,thank you !


----------



## tuber (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a 2013 Holden Cruze SRIV 1.6 turbo & yes it does have the same stud patten as the older diesel cruzes 5 X 115


----------

